# First born on farm Kiddos!



## wdwillson (Jan 22, 2015)

We just had our first kids on the farm. Both moms kidded within 10 minutes of each other. We are happy and anxious. They are about 1 hour old in this picture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute kids! Nice color variety.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable...congrats


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So cool! Boys? Girls?..... MORE PHOTOS?! I needs my baby fix. Mine have not given birth yet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! We need more pics!


----------



## wdwillson (Jan 22, 2015)

More pictures!! One more to deliver any time now...


----------



## wdwillson (Jan 22, 2015)

we are all done kidding with our final doe delivering a buckling and a doeling today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Love ️


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Very very cute!! Congrats!


----------

